# 2004 Murray "BRUTE" 10HP 29"



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

*Murray "BRUTE" 10HP 29" complete restoration*

I recently bought a 2004 "BRUTE" snowblower model 629106X83B in very nice shape but when the winter's over, I plan to take it apart and have all the yellow parts powdercoated. For some reason, only the yellow needs to be redone as the black components (wheels, engine, chute, etc…) all look ok, but my main question is this: *Does someone know where to buy original REPLACEMENT DECALS for it?* :smiley-confused013:I don't want to restore it and leave it without any decals. Right now, I found a place to have them reproduced but it looks like it will be a little expensive (but I'll still have them made if I don't find original ones).
Any help would greatly be appreciated! :icon-sadwave:
Thanks,
Claude.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

There are many local sign shops and T shirt shops that do this work if you have a good picture. They will take that picture, import it, print it on adhesive.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> There are many local sign shops and T shirt shops that do this work if you have a good picture. They will take that picture, import it, print it on adhesive.


Thanks for your reply…I already contacted someone who does that but I was trying to find some original decals first but if I don't, I won't have no other choice but to have them made.
Thanks again,

Claude. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

When you buy something "used" there are always some little "issues" to fix to make it right, and today I found a few "things" which needed to be fixed. First while clearing my driveway, one of the belts let go so I replaced both 'cause I don't know when they were replaced in the past and also I noticed that one of the wheels was secured by a nut and bolt instead of the pin with ring spring (pictured below) so tomorrow, I'll get the correct one to replace the bolt.

…and back to my original post, does someone know where to find the original decals?:hope:

Claude. :icon-hgtg:


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I know this isn't your model, but some may apply, and if you dig around the various Brute models you may find more: https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...11-5-tp-snowthrower-2010/decals-group-2989394


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

I finally ordered a complete set of decals from Nate at www.clickitandatickit.com for my snowblower which I bought used in February and which I'm going to start restoring pretty soon. I am still waiting for them to get here. Total cost was $125. for all the decals. As soon as I receive them, I plan to disassemble the whole snowblower (and take numerous pictures while doing so) and send everything to be powdercoated in the original color and them when it gets back, I'll reassemble it and put on the decals for the final touch. Should look great! I might post some pictures of "before vs. after" here on the site...

Claude.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yes, please post up some pics during assembly and after. Looks like a fun project.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi everyone…It's been a while but as promised, here are a few pictures of my "Brute" snowblower which I'm restoring myself. I took it apart earlier this year and sent everything to the powdercoater to be sandblasted and coated in it's original color. Now it's time for re-assembly but I'm far from finished!... but I'll post more pictures later when there will be more progress.

Claude. :wink:

P.S: I didn't replace the rubber friction wheel as it looks good… but maybe I should have?…I dunno...:icon_scratch:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@toofast,

Looking good … I am in the process of doing a restoration on an old 10M4 Ariens (10000 series).

From what I can tell from the photo, that friction disc looks fine.

I also used Vintage Reproductions (clickitandstickit) for a couple decals … a little pricey, but what the heck, I went this far, why not …


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just finished the Noma twin to this Brute....a rugged blower to say the least!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd line the housing and chute with HDPE then an impeller kit.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I'd line the housing and chute with HDPE then an impeller kit.


Thanks for your reply…however, can you explain a little more please?…What's a "HDPE"…and what do you mean by an "impeller kit"?? :icon-shrug:

Claude.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Did some progress today… Put the motor back on, reinstalled the handles, controls cables, hooked up the linkages, reinstall the headlight, etc… It's slowly "getting there"! :smile:… The front "half" isn't done yet. I still have the whole auger and gear box to assemble and install, same goes for the chute, put the belts, the "belly pan" and wheels back on. After that, it should be close to completed. All that's going to be left is small stuff, check if the spark plug is good, change the oil, put some grease where needed, add new gas in the tank and finally pull the cord and hopefully it'll start!... Oh yeah… let's not forget the finishing touch… the decals! :biggrin:

Claude.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

toofastforyou said:


> Thanks for your reply…however, can you explain a little more please?…What's a "HDPE"…and what do you mean by an "impeller kit"?? :icon-shrug:
> 
> Claude.


Do a search on here, you'll find pages of info.

HDPE is a slippery plastic sheet that prevents sticking snow and allows the snow to exit with greater speed and less friction.

Impeller kit is thick pieces of rubber fasten to the tips of the impeller blades that propels the snow faster and further and helps keep the chute clear from clogging.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

I've overhauled the gear box with new gears, a new gasket but I forgot to order the seals  so seeing that, I ordered them but haven't received them yet. So right now, work is stalled but will resume as soon as the seals arrive. Also I'm going to put in some lubricant especially made for that because the previous owner used some kind of white grease and the gearbox was filled with brass metal filings when I took it apart, so that's why I decided to put new gears in it. 
--> One thing I noticed is that the original gears were made of brass and the new replacement ones are made of steel. I suppose that brass was not as resistant as they thought so they corrected this with steel ones which (I assume) should be less subject to wear?… I dunno. :smiley-confused013:
I'll post pictures as work progresses.
Claude. 
P.S:


JLawrence08648 said:


> HDPE is a slippery plastic sheet that prevents sticking snow and allows the snow to exit with greater speed and less friction.


Where can I buy that stuff…and is it expensive?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The rubber for the impeller, best to get the type with layers of cloth fibers in it, makes it stronger and longer lasting. Tractor Supply has it at a reasonable price and at the right hardness coefficient.

For HDPE, do an internet search, and on here. Grainager, McMaster Carr are two names that come to mind. Do not get the thin adhesive based, it doesn't have to be thick, and you don't want it thick, so it is going to be thin as You want to shape it.You put it on with screws, rivets, and may need a heat gun to shape it. Line everything including the chute, and the snow will just slip on out.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The rubber for the impeller, best to get the type with layers of cloth fibers in it, makes it stronger and longer lasting. Tractor Supply has it at a reasonable price and at the right hardness coefficient.
> 
> For HDPE, do an internet search, and on here. Grainager, McMaster Carr are two names that come to mind. Do not get the thin adhesive based, it doesn't have to be thick, and you don't want it thick, so it is going to be thin as You want to shape it.You put it on with screws, rivets, and may need a heat gun to shape it. Line everything including the chute, and the snow will just slip on out.


Thank you for your reply…but I don't want to have to drill holes for screws or rivets because I just had everything sandblasted and powdercoated and drillng holes is an "invitation" for rust to start forming around the holes and eventually spreading else where… :frown:

Claude. :icon_smile_wink:
P.S: Why don't you recommend using the adhesive-based kind?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The only adhesive HDPE I've seen is very thin as paper and I felt it wouldn't last through. Snow is very abrasive wearing paint off, look at the chute.

I wouldn't be concerned with rust as the snowblower is filled with drilled holes and rust starts else where. Drill the hole and put a dab of paint in the hole or a squirt of clear silicon in the hole under the head of whatever.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Interesting, …. I never drilled and lined any material in any of my snowblowers chutes. I never had an issue of snow not being blown out of a chute. Always blows where I want it. 

Not that I need it, but just to see what everyone is talking about, I did pick up some Rain-X spray wax, which they claim repels water (i.e snow?), just spray it on. I know there windshield spray works great at repelling water, so I am going to spray some on my newly painted 10M4 chute, just for shits and giggles, before I snow blow. I really don't expect any difference, as I have been fine for like 30 years or better, but hey, ya never know ….


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

BTW, the rebuild sure does look good …...


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

oneacer said:


> BTW, the rebuild sure does look good …...


Thanks, I appreciate! :smile: I'll post more when I'm finished…I don't have much left to do to complete it but I'm just waiting for a part (shaft & impeller assembly…received the wrong one)… 

Claude. :icon_smile_approve:


----------



## Sgthawker (Nov 19, 2019)

Oh wow! That looks awesome!

You are right, looks a lot like my Craftsman with the chute rod fitting loosely. The control panel is a little different with the joysticks. The drive system is the same.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Claude that is Brand new!!!! Awesome. 
If your chute is smooth inside I wouldn't mess with it.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Rebuild looks great, HDPE as far as I know started withYamaha doing it, I think it was more than likely to stop the chute from scratching and rusting away thus lasting longer without needing a repaint and the plus was it throws a little farther, I got some just to try but like you I don’t want to still lol I may put it on my old ST1027 as the chute is pretty scratched so I may paint and put some in to see ir it throws any better though I have never had that one clogging up.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

What a great job!!!


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

thanks guy for the good comments! :biggrin:

As of today, IT'S DONE!! RESTORATION COMPLETE! :grin::yahoo::icon-clapping-smile:blowerhug: The only thing left to do is to try to START IT! 

--> Here are some pics… Obviously the first one is "before" and the other ones are "after".

Claude.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Congrats and killer job...Thing looks brand new...Well done.


----------



## PB617 (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks great! Good job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

I finally started it yesterday. It only took two pulls and it fired right up! I had to do minor adjustments on the cables for the auger control and the drive system but other than that everything seems ok. Now there's only one thing left missing… SNOW! :snowing:

Claude. :snow48:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@too,

I'm sure your hard work will be greatly rewarded when you approach that white stuff for the first time.

I just brought my Ariens 10M4 out for this past storm and it performed better than I ever remember, and looked the part as well.

Enjoy, you did a great job !!!


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

oneacer said:


> @too,
> 
> I'm sure your hard work will be greatly rewarded when you approach that white stuff for the first time.
> 
> ...


Thanks! :icon-cheers:


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

Great Pictures ... an inspiration to fix my NOMA sure an axle can be found for it .


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Fat City said:


> Great Pictures ... an inspiration to fix my NOMA sure an axle can be found for it .


It's not that complicated…really. The key is to take a lot of pictures before taking it apart and have some sandwich bags and a felt tip marker so when you unbolt something, you put everything in a bag and write on the bag where it goes. That way, it'll make re-assembly much easier later on.
As for finding an axle, I'm sure it's possible… Search on the net, go to your local repair shops, etc… you'll eventually find one. If you don't, then take yours to a machine shop to have it straightened and so you can re-use again.
…and when you're done, you'll be glad you saved it and that it won't be going to the metal scrap pile. 
Claude. 😄


----------

